# Continental Vanco four seasons



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

I know I can get lots of advice here about which tyre to choose and most of it will be contradictory.

What I specifically want to know is people's experience of running the Continental Vanco four seasons tyre, and compared to the Michelin Agilis would be even better.

I understand that the Continentals are better in the snow but I wonder about ride and noise. I propose to run they all year just changing the fronts to the Michelins that I have and are still OK for the summer.

They will be running on a Niesmann and Bischoff Flair/Iveco with double rear wheels and running around 5 1/2 ton.

Thanks in advance 

Martin


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have the Continental four seasons on our van 3.9 tonnes, single rear wheels. We haven't used them on snow, but have done about 12k miles in them. They do run slighly noisier than the 'summer' tyres, but wear looks about the same. I have run them on wet grass, and they did perform very well on those occasions. Sorry there is not much to go on.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for posting, I guess it about the answer I expected but its good to hear it from somebody who has used them.

Martin


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

I switched from Michelin to Vanco. An advantage of Vanco is that if you provide Continental with your weighbridge measured axle weights they will give you a recommended exact tyre pressure - which was for me about 0.5 bar below the general recommendation from Michelin. Hence smoother ride, less interior rattles, and lower pressures likely to give better traction on snow.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Been running on Conti Vanco 2 Winter tyres for three years (I think they'd just come out) and been very pleased with them. Didn't notice any increased noise and wear has been good (although I don't normally wear out tyres quickly). Got me out of places a couple of times others were struggling.....

Coincidentally just replacing the fronts - still have wear left in them but in prep for the annual long trip as I don't want to have to source replacements in southern Europe. There is apparently a supply problem in the UK at the moment but have found tyre-universe.co.uk who can supply within 3/4 days from their depot in Germany. Hope they're as good as their promise!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My only question regarding Continental Vanco tyres, is their availability.
This summer in the UK, I needed a replacement tyre. There were none available anywhere and I even checked with their Head office.

While in Spain I had a puncture and it was only at the fourth large tyre depot in France I was able to buy a replacement at an exorbitant price.
They all seemed to carry the Michelin equivalent.

Alan


----------

